# Minnesota Early Goose



## BenelliELITE17 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey guys, I know the season is coming up and everyone is counting down the days. Just wondering how many people have feilds already locked up and are thinking that the birds will stay in fields that you find now. Ive been out the past to mornings and havent seen alot of huntable fields and the feilds that i do see birds in they are not there the next morning. Im just wondering if guys are thinkin its too early to plan where they will be or even if crops are going to be down.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

yeah, I spent all weekend scouting and have had a similar experience. I have found a huntable number of birds. However, where I'm at they have just started harvesting the wheat. It seems as though as soon as a field is harvested the geese are there, by this weekend I'm assuming there will be several fields harvested making it harder to pattern them. I guess you'll just have to find a field friday evening and hope they come back in the am.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Just got in from scouting and it has been tough found huntavle numbers. Now I just got to find the land owner. I have seen that 95% of the oats and wheat r still standing so the birds r a little hard to find.


----------



## BenelliELITE17 (Jul 29, 2009)

Found one really good looking wheat field with a good number of birds in it. Some one already beat me do it though. Looks like ill be back on the road tomorrow. Thinkin about changin locations to a less pressured area.


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

Same problem here. All the fields that the geese are consistantly using are taken in my area. Then there are some that have geese one day then none the next. My backup plan is a traffic situation but that is a last resort. I would hate to run traffic on opener.


----------



## ekrueger35 (Jun 19, 2008)

My problem is here in SE Minnesota it seems to be lots of corn and beans hard to find a open field looks like im starting on the water this year


----------



## MN_Rudy (Feb 21, 2009)

As I was heading to work this morning I saw a flock of 20 or so touch down in our wheat field. It should be harvested by Wed. Guess I'm lucky to have land close to a protected roost, and not have to worry about other hunters...


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

bluebill25 said:


> Just got in from scouting and it has been tough found huntavle numbers. Now I just got to find the land owner. I have seen that 95% of the oats and wheat r still standing so the birds r a little hard to find.


Not many of those expansive tracts of wheat in the Swangilly area are cut yet?


----------



## BenelliELITE17 (Jul 29, 2009)

To few fields to hunt and too many hunters once again in our area. Seems like everything is corn and beans. Im getting worried about not havin a feild and season being this close. Maybe ill be huntin water on opener...


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have 3 wheat fields locked up. One field has had 1-300 every night the last week here so hopefully they stick around another week or so. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Bucky I can't find no birds. This sucks. Swangilly is a tough scounting area. I did find a spot but. Farmer says my wife likes them.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

I might have run into the same guy last year.

Come up to the great NW this weekend. Bambetos will be there. Enough said.


----------



## mnspazz (Aug 26, 2009)

I am on leave from Iraq, and im trying to find a field, I talked to some farmers ( through guys in my unit ) and have a couple wheat fields that i can hunt, However I havent had a chance to scout them, any good places to check out ? I usually spend a bit of time scouting myself however havent been able to. Thanks


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Not seeing the number of birds this year in our area. 1 field has 25 on it. Usually there are 200-400 in the area I hunt and they are not there. Anyone else noticing a decline in bird numbers this year?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> I have 3 wheat fields locked up. One field has had 1-300 every night the last week here so hopefully they stick around another week or so. Good luck to everyone!


Seriously that is why MN sucks. Why would you need to lock up three fields? Couldn't you just hunt the one field with 1-300 birds every night? Let others have an opportunity to hunt the other fields.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

This will be the first time is years I won't be hunting MN on opener. Hell, I might not even get to hunt the whole early season. But after the zoo were I hunted last year, its probably better that I don't hunt.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Bucky, I got a softball tourny to win. You r going to get dumby blinded anyway. I think I'm going up there around the 12th and I might tent it for a week and start a pile. I'll live on goose breast and wiskey. My poor guts. Betos must be able to get 3shots off in .1 sec. He is going to be hurted without the extended tube. How many packs of smokes u bringing? 15 haha


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i couldn't agree more PJ. i like to call them field whores. i swear some follow the grain drills in the spring asking permission for fall. then the geese start going to a field and they go stare at them every night. no wonder after awhile the geese don't come back. makes the old ones nervous. they aren't stupid. leave them alone until the night before. that's the time when it matters where they are.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

PJ said:


> greatwhitehunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > I have 3 wheat fields locked up. One field has had 1-300 every night the last week here so hopefully they stick around another week or so. Good luck to everyone!
> ...


well lets see here...when my dad owns all three I believe I have the right to all of them.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

oh not to mention not one other person has incquired about hunting them...the way I see it, it's not my problem then.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> oh not to mention not one other person has incquired about hunting them...the way I see it, it's not my problem then.


Touchy subject? You might have avoided the misunderstanding by saying, "There are geese in three of my dad's fields."

It happens quite a bit, at least in my area, where guys will get permission on 4-5 fields for one day or weekend and only hunt one. But they have pretty much shut down all fields. See the frustration?

Good luck this weekend!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

well yeah I completely understand but im saying no one has asked me or my dad about hunting them and if they would we'd gladly let them hunt. Since no one is I feel like I will be able to get more hunting out of them because I will not be hunting the same field every day. Trust me I understand and I hate arguments like these on forums. Thats not the point of them and that was not the point of my first post. Happy hunting to all!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

if some one scouts and locks up 3 fields congrats!!! maybe thats why there successful. Ill admit my group had 3 fields locked up for opening day, we hunted one, talked to the other two landowners and pushed one back for sunday and one for monday! we limited on all 3 and ended the first wknd with 75 birds! if someone spends the money, time etc etc etc. to scout then hell lock em all up. as for scouting one night in advance... you've never been burnt by geese not coming back to a field have you!! we like to see geese in the field at least two days prior to hunting it!!! our group runs a scouter on almost all days of the week! weve shot 160 in 8 hunts this year!!! i dont think it right to criticize someone for getting his work done IMO!!!!


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> well yeah I completely understand but im saying no one has asked me or my dad about hunting them and if they would we'd gladly let them hunt. Since no one is I feel like I will be able to get more hunting out of them because I will not be hunting the same field every day. Trust me I understand and I hate arguments like these on forums. Thats not the point of them and that was not the point of my first post. Happy hunting to all!


I'm askin' then, can I hunt one for opener?


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

how you doing on your possesion limit?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I am sure the next answer will be well if you give it to people, or take lots of people out, or make jerky and sausage out of it. Wait for it! :beer:


----------



## slywendy23 (Apr 10, 2007)

still part of the bag until it gone :wink:


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

cant wait for this weekend. how many do we get to shoot for early is it still 5


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

T Shot said:


> Touchy subject? You might have avoided the misunderstanding by saying, "There are geese in three of my dad's fields."


Exactly. It makes you sound like did more than just check out the fields you own when you say you have them on 'Lock Down.'


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

jwdinius1 said:


> if some one scouts and locks up 3 fields congrats!!! maybe thats why there successful. Ill admit my group had 3 fields locked up for opening day, we hunted one, talked to the other two landowners and pushed one back for sunday and one for monday! we limited on all 3 and ended the first wknd with 75 birds! if someone spends the money, time etc etc etc. to scout then hell lock em all up. as for scouting one night in advance... you've never been burnt by geese not coming back to a field have you!! we like to see geese in the field at least two days prior to hunting it!!! our group runs a scouter on almost all days of the week! weve shot 160 in 8 hunts this year!!! i dont think it right to criticize someone for getting his work done IMO!!!!


 :eyeroll: What a lame excuse to brag about how many geese you and your 'team' shot. Sticking up for someone in a different state, that you probably don't even know, who has to put in a different kind of time and money to hunt the fields that his dad owns.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Plenty of fields, just need to put time in, my friend who lives in the north suburbs doesnt have any problems finding fields north of the cheties 2 weeks before season...


----------



## knockemdownboy (Mar 6, 2009)

jwdinius1 :beer: i like your point... if you have the dedication to go out and put in all the driving and time of finding all the landowners and the birds roosts and all that stuff that a lot of people dont see then you should deserve as many feilds as you can get... im right along with you on that one because we hunt the same way.. and for everyone who says ya go hunt one field what happens when you burn that one out? then the birds get burned out of the area and then everyone is screwed... some people have the passion and the addiction... it basically comes down to going big or dont go at all...


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

knockemdownboy said:


> jwdinius1 :beer: i like your point... if you have the dedication to go out and put in all the driving and time of finding all the landowners and the birds roosts and all that stuff that a lot of people dont see then you should deserve as many feilds as you can get... im right along with you on that one because we hunt the same way.. and for everyone who says ya go hunt one field what happens when you burn that one out? then the birds get burned out of the area and then everyone is screwed... some people have the passion and the addiction... it basically comes down to going big or dont go at all...


I like to hunt the same field 7 days in a row, then the roost...

The problem is this. You are assuming that we are being lazy and settling for the first field we find. Pretty sure that isn't the case. Some people are considerate enough of others not to tie up everything they can because they can.

Kudos to you though for being big time...


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

HAHA anything with minnesota in the name will spiral out of control.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

T Shot said:


> I like to hunt the same field 7 days in a row, then the roost...


I don't like to scout so I just blow up the roost and screw everyone over that put their time into scouting and locking down fields.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

SDwaterfowler said:


> T Shot said:
> 
> 
> > I like to hunt the same field 7 days in a row, then the roost...
> ...


Speaking of, we need to set up our permanent blinds on every roost in SE SD before the ground freezes. Give me a call!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

jwdinius1 said:


> if some one scouts and locks up 3 fields congrats!!! maybe thats why there successful. Ill admit my group had 3 fields locked up for opening day, we hunted one, talked to the other two landowners and pushed one back for sunday and one for monday! we limited on all 3 and ended the first wknd with 75 birds! if someone spends the money, time etc etc etc. to scout then hell lock em all up. as for scouting one night in advance... you've never been burnt by geese not coming back to a field have you!! we like to see geese in the field at least two days prior to hunting it!!! our group runs a scouter on almost all days of the week! weve shot 160 in 8 hunts this year!!! i dont think it right to criticize someone for getting his work done IMO!!!!


I hope the GNF or MN DNR read this post and track you down. Sounds like a possession limit was an afterthought. :eyeroll:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

cgreeny said:


> jwdinius1 said:
> 
> 
> > if some one scouts and locks up 3 fields congrats!!! maybe thats why there successful. Ill admit my group had 3 fields locked up for opening day, we hunted one, talked to the other two landowners and pushed one back for sunday and one for monday! we limited on all 3 and ended the first wknd with 75 birds! if someone spends the money, time etc etc etc. to scout then hell lock em all up. as for scouting one night in advance... you've never been burnt by geese not coming back to a field have you!! we like to see geese in the field at least two days prior to hunting it!!! our group runs a scouter on almost all days of the week! weve shot 160 in 8 hunts this year!!! i dont think it right to criticize someone for getting his work done IMO!!!!
> ...


I have to say that the wild accusations about him being over his possession limit is beyond old guy's. Till you can prove he's being illegal you have no ground stand on in this case. You guy's would $hit piss and puke if you knew how many geese we killed in the first 3 days last season. We were %100 legal. It realy bothers me when people try to bring others down who are successfull. Please.......Keep your jealousy in check.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Please.......Keep your jealousy in check.


 :rollin:

I know I'll try!


----------



## uppersouris (Jul 27, 2009)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> I have to say that the wild accusations about him being over his possession limit is beyond old guy's. Till you can prove he's being illegal you have no ground stand on in this case. You guy's would $hit piss and puke if you knew how many geese we killed in the first 3 days last season. We were %100 legal. It realy bothers me when people try to bring others down who are successfull. Please.......Keep your jealousy in check.


Personally not jealous of those who can kill limits of early season birds. 
Not exactly the most difficult of waterfowling feats. :wink:

I just would like to know how in the world, 4 guys could possibly eat (or even give away)120 birds since the start of the early season???

I must have missed my invite to the game feed.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> cgreeny said:
> 
> 
> > jwdinius1 said:
> ...


Jealousy has nothing to do with it, nor does it where he is from or where he is hunting at. I may be quick with my statements but I hope all these birds are being used. Thats all, I get a laugh out of this gong show called early season Canadas, and how my CREW can kill more than yours and We can call better than you and we are more dedicated than you are because we can lock up more fields than you, Its a joke and its starting to show the sad turn where waterfowling is only measured in how great you are at OVER calling and how many birds you and your CREW kill. Wow and you call me jealous............ :eyeroll:


----------

